# GST impact on PC Components, buy now or after GST?



## rero (Jun 3, 2017)

Hey guys, I'm looking forward to a new PC build. What are your views on GST for PC components.
*Buy now or after GST?* What will be the impact on Display, CPU, motherboard, PSU, HDD/SDD, RAM, Chassis/Case, now vs. after?


----------



## nac (Jun 3, 2017)

I don't know how it's gonna affect. But I am sure it won't be too extreme be it in our favour or against.

Add 3rd option to the poll as "no idea"


----------



## rero (Jun 3, 2017)

nac said:


> Add 3rd option to the poll as "no idea"


Added!


----------



## gta5 (Jun 3, 2017)

as per the current gst tax rates
most components will be taxed at 18% .. whereas monitors will be taxed at 28% ...


GST: Laptops, desktops to become costlier with entry in 18% slab


buy now


----------



## sumit05 (Jun 3, 2017)

3 percent extra after GST.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 3, 2017)

What is the exact date GST is going to be in effect?

Sent from my XT1052 using Tapatalk


----------



## nac (Jun 3, 2017)

^ July 1st, that's what I read/heard sometime back.

In theory, after GST things should be cheaper than now even @ 18% or even 28%. At least that's what my understanding is, but I am not sure. Because, the difference is too much if I go by my understanding.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 3, 2017)

So I guess, I have one month to decide on an SSD.


----------



## vevdare (Jun 28, 2017)

I too have this doubt.Can anyone say exactly what are the tax rates for Processor,mobo,RAM,HDD etc.,


----------



## Vyom (Jun 28, 2017)

vevdare said:


> I too have this doubt.Can anyone say exactly what are the tax rates for Processor,mobo,RAM,HDD etc.,


In general PC parts are not going to be significantly impacted. The tax is going to be flat 18% but it's replacing various other taxes. A good increase in price is expected for first few months, during which time the prices will stabilize. But I have already bought the SSD (Samsung Evo 250 GB) from eBay from where I got a good deal.


----------



## Sarvesh (Jun 29, 2017)

Take my words - GST will surely cause reduction in the price though marginally in majority cases whereas drastically in few cases. As far as services are conserned it is going to increase marginally. Manufacturing sector can reduce their consumer prices because of input credit. GST will bring a check on tax evasion heavily, since now onward whether a trader generates a bill or not the tax (GST) is already paid on his purchase (_he has to collect and deposit only the additional tax amount on his margin above the purchase price_). Check the *link below* to understand how it is going to reduce the consumer pricing with example.

How will GST help India and common man?


----------



## Sarvesh (Aug 16, 2017)

Raju Choudhary said:


> The GST Council has fixed the rate on laptops and desktops at 18 per cent, compared with the current levy of 14-15 per cent. Related products such as monitors and printers will be taxed at 28 per cent.
> 
> "We want to understand why the same kind of products in a sector have been split into different categories and why there is no synchronisation between them," said Shirpurwala. If the PC is taxed at 18 per cent and the monitor at 28 per cent, the impact on the prices on the consumer market will be high, he added. find other GST Rates from below..
> 
> **MOD EDIT: Self promotion link removed*


To understand why government has made such differences, you should know how the things were taxed before GST. Most of the monitors are made in India and were charged excise duty as well as CST (central sales tax for interstate transactions - manufacturing unit to the state where the dealer is located) separately which never used to appear in customer's invoice (Retailers charged only Vat).
And computer hardware & laptops are mostly imported and were charged import duty only & retailers charged VAT.
Some states like Maharashtra also had Octroi charged on items coming from other states - so it also added to the price apart from CST but was not visible to us as consumers. Now since all taxes are amalgamated into one single tax 'GST' - the total tax on any product is visible to us. The dealer will pay only the amount of tax on his margin as he will get an input credit for the tax he has already paid while purchasing the product in purchase invoice. So now there is no multiple taxation as earlier where the taxes used to add to the cost of the product.
Now every citizen can see the actual amount of tax on the final bill which is being charged by the government irrespective of how many distributors, suppliers, dealers & retailers sold the product multiple times from one hand to another.


----------



## gta5 (Aug 16, 2017)

^^

total tax on monitors was 18.5 percent before GST , now it is 28 % for >17 inches .. this is why prices increased by 10 %

Times Now


----------



## rero (Aug 30, 2017)

GST is a total FUD. When it comes to discounts, they have come down heavily... the vendors/retailers are using GST as an excuse and will keep at it.

While there are at it, they are making a shit ton of money charging GST and reducing the discounts.

So spare us the drivel about Input Tax Credit. Who will make sure the benefit of ITC reaches the consumers?

Till now there's no such benefit. All I see are jacked up prices.

Whatever it was back then, Duty, Cess, VAT --------------------> WAS CHEAPER
Now after GST -----> CONSUMERS ARE SCREWED BEYOND RECOGNITION!


----------

